# Poljot International - Transiberian Railway



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

This is the first time I've tried posting a photo. This is the watch that my wife bought me last Christmas - the first mechanical watch I had (not the last though !) - little did she know what she started.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Nick, nice watch and a good first photo post.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

photo seems considerably larger than I expected !

Nick


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> photo seems considerably larger than I expected !


The watch looks considerably larger than I would have expected too. It looks 10ft. tall









A good photo and a great watch to start your mechanical collection with. May it be the first of many


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

and here's the back ...










I like this !









Nick


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I do too !

I'd have bought one also but for the fact it's almost the same as my favourite Poljot the " Romanov Dynsaty"

Always feels good on the wrist.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

P.S.

The background was a piece of felt, not an incredibly hairy arm, or even a dog !!!










Nick


----------

